# Maybe a Christmas forever home...



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers that Hampton will be with your daughter this Christmas. 
He is so adorable, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is gorgeous. Keeping my fingers crossed he goes home with your daughter soon.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You for the prayers. We're hoping and praying too. He's perfect and would be a wonderful Christmas gift. THey're hoping to hear something soon.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Christmas wishes that you get to welcome a new granddog home for the holidays!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I know my daughter appreciates the prayers. Doubtful they'll hear anything before Monday, but you never know....I'm on my computer, maybe the doggie's foster is too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray they get good news for the adoption. He is adorable. I love his stockings and the black on his ears. Good luck.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hampton*

Hampton

Praying that your daughter and her hubby get to adopt this adorable dog!
I love his stockings and his ears, too!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this Paula. Sending good thoughts and prayers for your daughter and husband to get Hampton. Did they hear anything today?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

anything? hope so that little Hampton gets a loving home with your family.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

what a face!!! i hope they get him. he looks like a very sweet dog.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe they'll hear tomorrow. Hoping they find out soon and it is good news.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, Hampton had a very merry Christmas but not with my daughter and her hubby. He was adopted by another family and is on his way to Happyily Ever After.

However, my daughter and her hubby found this guy http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21767459 and are going thru the phone calls/ reference process now and will meet him on Friday. Marlo will be their 2nd Rescue and they expect to bring him home with them after the meet & greet on Friday. =)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish them the best of luck in their search.

I guess the bright side is that demand for rescues is way up...thanks to an informed public. 

Sending prayers that they find a new furkid to add to their family!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> I wish them the best of luck in their search.
> 
> I guess the bright side is that demand for rescues is way up...thanks to an informed public.
> 
> Sending prayers that they find a new furkid to add to their family!


Thanks, they were disappointed but they're hopeful that Marlo will become a member of their little fur family. If all goes well, I'll get to meet him in January when my daughter and her husband come to Maryland for our late Christmas together. I know Ike will love having another playmate.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, he is a cutie. Hoping all goes well and the adoption goes through.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

That would be wonderful, all the way around! Darling Daughter has a blone Aussie mix (maybe with Golden ) and they are just such loving, friendly, happily energetic dogs. Great family dogs!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Awww, sorry they didn't get Hampton, but that just means that their home is available for someone else. I think Marlo is super cute.. . I love his look. Keeping my fingers cross for a good outcome.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry they didn't get the golden but excited they are getting a rescue. God bless them!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry they missed out on Hampton, but bless their hearts for not giving up on getting a rescue, there are soo many that need good homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*

Paula

Marlo is SO ADORABLE and has a "sad" story. So glad they will be adopting him!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Paula
> 
> Marlo is SO ADORABLE and has a "sad" story. So glad they will be adopting him!!


Well, Marlo has his forever home, but it's not with my daughter. Marlo's foster decided to adopt him herself. Of course my daughter is happy that he has a wonderful home to go to, but is sad that they've lost out again. BUT, they went back onto Petfinder and found this little guy. 
http://www.adoptapet.com/pet6436059.html They've applied and heard back immediately...he's still available and his Foster said my daughter and her husband sounded like the perfect family for him. :crossfing They are arranging a meeting and I hope to have GOOD news very soon.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Tanner is a wonderful little boy. Keeping my fingers crossed for them and he seems like he would fit in wonderfully. Hope,hope,hope


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Deber said:


> Tanner is a wonderful little boy. Keeping my fingers crossed for them and he seems like he would fit in wonderfully. Hope,hope,hope


Thanks. I really thought Marlo would be coming home with my daughter. I will keep my fingers crossed for Tanner...hopefully the 4th time's the charm.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marlo and Tanner*

Oh, I am so sorry for your daughter. Glad Marlo has a loving home, but it must be hard on her. Hopefully, Tanner will be their new boy!
He is really adorable. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Bless them for not giving up! I hope this time works; Tanner looks like a really great 'person'.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness, bless them for continuing on this adventure. It would be very frustrating, but maybe this is the one.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My heavens, I see your daughter has been on the same roller coaster that my daughter was on....It will happen, hopefully with this pup....good luck....my daughter didn't realize just how much work goes into rescuing a pup.....now she's glad she stuck it out...... :crossfinghope you hear good news today!!!! I was a little worried that she wanted to change his name, but my daughter said she didnt want him to have anything that reminded him of his previous home...only new and happy memories!!!!! :


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Tanner sounds like a wonderful doggie to have. I'm sure your daughter will help him with the housetraining in no time. Have they scheduled a meeting yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*

Paula

Anxious to hear good news for your daughter!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Paula
> 
> Anxious to hear good news for your daughter!!


Well, they are pretty sure Tanner will be the one. THey've had all the paperwork and phone interviews completed and today the coordinator is coming by their house to meet them. Tomorrow they will meet Tanner and introduce their dog to him. Hopefully they will get along...which I expect they will since their dog is friendly with my Ike who is also an energetic playful guy. Tanner is also good with cats, they have one, so all in all it's looking very good.:crossfing

If Tanner does come home with my daughter they're thinking of renaming him Copper (for his ears & spots). I think that's a cute name & we already have a human Tanner in the family.

I'll let you guys know when I hear something. Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for us! Here are a few more pics of Tanner. Love his tail. There's definitely some red heeler in this little guy.
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i333/dmcconville/PAWS%20-%20Tanner/tanner325.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i333/dmcconville/PAWS%20-%20Tanner/tanner343.jpg


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Fingers crossed for your daughter. Tanner is such a cutie! I think the name Copper fits him.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

What a sweet face. Love the name Copper


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All paws crossed*

All paws crossed for your daughter and I love the name Copper!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> If Tanner does come home with my daughter they're thinking of renaming him Copper (for his ears & spots).


Now that's a fine name for a fine looking dog.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Paula, fingers crossed that Tanner joins your daughter's family! He's a cute pup!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Now that's a fine name for a fine looking dog.


I knew you'd approve. 
It's a great name and I think it will be perfect for him.

Today was the home interview, which went well, and tomorrow morning they meet AKA Copper. I asked her to take pics so that I could share them. I hope she doesn't forget her camera in all the excitement!

She thanks everyone for their prayers and encouragement. It has helped more than you know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paula*

Paula

Hoping they get REALLY GOOD NEWS TODAY!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, they brought Copper home today!

My daughter is thrilled with this new little guy. He's very sweet and listens to commands readily. He knows sit, down, and stay and plays perfectly with their older dog. He paid a scant 5 seconds attention to their indoor pet rabbit, which is a huge relief. They were told he is just under a year old but she says he's so calm and well behaved that she thinks he might be older. So far, he has an easy 'on/off' switch. They posted a video on my FB page, if you'd like to see it, and I've attached the few still shots they've posted.

Looks like #4's the Charm!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What a lucky pup...congrats on your newest "grand dog"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable. Love his new name.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy endings always make me smile


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Copper is so cute and looks right at home. They're other dog is very cute too!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So Happy for your daughter and Copper!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone! They had hoped for a Christmas present but ended with a New Year's surprise.  I can't wait to meet him. They're coming in 2 weeks for our late Christmas.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Copper is SO CUTE and it's obvious he fits right in, like he's always been there!!
What a great New Year's Eve this was!!
Congratulations, GrandMom!!! Give my congrats to your daughter and her hubby!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My daughter is in love. :heartbeatShe sent me more pics this morning and an update. She laughs that she can't get a better head shot of Copper. She said every time you look at him he comes in for a kiss and cuddle. How sweet is that?! Here are a few more pics., the latter is the ride home from picking him up.

Thanks again to everyone. I know the positive thoughts and well wishes helped bring this little guy into our family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Copper is a cutie! He looks right at home too!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations to your daughter and DH on Copper boy, love the name Look forward to seeing him on our walks in the future.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful ending to a big rollercoaster ride! Kudos to your daughter for hanging in there. I know she had to be terribly disappointed, but obviously Copper was meant to be there dog and so there was a reason behind the madness.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations to your daughter and DH. What a great belated Christmas gift! Copper is a lucky boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Any news on how its going with Copper?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

> Any news on how its going with Copper?


Copper is doing great! Daughter's DH insisted on allowing him to sleep outside of his crate at night, in their room with the door closed, and so far he sleeps through the night without any accidents or uneasiness. He's found a spot next to their other dog, Conway, and doesn't move until morning. He's fitting in beautifully.

Today is their 1st day back to work after the New Year, so Copper will be crated until lunch time when my daughter comes home for lunch and to walk the boys. My son in law hopes to start taking Copper to work with him, once he's had a little obedience training. 

GC- I'm sure you will see them on your walks. My SIL sounded very eager to check out the various sites. Maybe Ike and I will join them on our next visit. 

FM-Yes, big believers in Mean To Be!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome to the good life Copper!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Home Copper!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Is Cooper a Brittany/Spaniel mix? He is very cute.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Is Cooper a Brittany/Spaniel mix? He is very cute.


That's their best guess. He was listed as a Red Heeler/spaniel mix and the mix sure looks like a Brittany. I can't wait to actually see him, which will be in 2 weeks. He looks to have a lot of black flecks throughout his body too, especially on his face. He almost looks like he's been sniffing through sooty material. 

When they're here, I"ll take/post pics.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> GC- I'm sure you will see them on your walks. My SIL sounded very eager to check out the various sites. Maybe Ike and I will join them on our next visit.


Still got the wagon to push you around in, might have to put skis on it in the next few weeks though  Be a pleasure to meet you all, think you still have my tele# if not PM me. We walk regardless of weather.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

I am so very happy for Copper, Your Daughter and her DH!
I think that he may have some Brittanyl or English Springer Spaniel in him.


----------

